# Pocket Sets



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

When you guys make these do you make them right at the waters edge or do you make it higher up on the bank? What are some good baits or lures you guys have used with good sucess.
:sniper:


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

If the water is shallow I put my pocket up above the waters edge. I want a ***** attention away from my trap and focused on the hole. If you have your trap next to your hole the chances are better that the **** is going to feel your trap and flip it over or snap it with its arm. If the water is shallow and the pocket has to be at the waters edge I move my trap back.


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

you could just use a conni in the hole


----------



## tsc3894 (Oct 25, 2007)

some at waters edge and some not if i know the creeks are going to rise i'll put one up high at ponds with steedy water levels right at the edge with the water about 3 inches inside the hole angled up trap at the mouth of the hole under 1/2 to 1 inch of water. try a pocket at the edge of a crop field with meat for bait cover the bait with grass and set the trap out front. thats a good fox set!


----------



## tsc3894 (Oct 25, 2007)

lures and baits: muskrat carcuss, fish, beaver meat and one of my favs house cat!! for lure i mix my fav **** and mink lure with fish oil and put it in a old dish soap bottle shake and squirt


----------



## PAtrapperman (Nov 16, 2008)

For my pocket sets I like to focus on spots where the bank is somewhat high.. I put the hole high enough the ***** got to work around to get in the hole. I stick the trap right below in the muddy water, and with the hole up that little bit you got a better chance of getting catch. This also helps with rear foot catches which will give your **** less pulling power. Last my favorite thing to do is take a stick, and drive a marshmellow onto the bank. This gets the ***** attention, and I like to put a little lure on the marshmellow as well as in the pocket. As far as lure I use Hardcore **** lure, and fish oil, and for bait I like Oil sardines, but make sure their the oil. THen shove a leave or two in the hole to make the **** work, and you should have'em.


----------

